# 10/3 NAS



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

stopped at outcast n got the bare basics that i needed because i lost ALL my tackle. got wieghts, hooks, leader, and a couple dozen shrimp for my girlfriend to mess around with

got on the pier around 430, caught a ton of crazyfish trying to get some threadfins and pinfish but eventually we got some grouper bait

set down a grouper rod and started messing around with the black snapper with NO luck at all :banghead

so we decided to try freelined shrimp for so sheepies they saw the night before and we caught 2 very nice spanish on 4 lb mono with NO leader :letsparty

it started getting dark and NOBODY has got a bite yet on the bottom so me and robert switch over to redfish. he almost immediately hooks up n puts a 26 3/4 red on the deck, in the cooler it goes. not much for a while after that except for somebody occasionally hooking up but not like what it usually is.

after another hour or so i get a HUGE big n it runs out around 50 yards then goes slack, took it all.i get it back in and i see where he tail whipped and broke my 80lb power pro.so like a dumbass i put more 100lb mono on for leader and get cut off again, but we did see this shark, about a 6- 7ft spinner.we got several small sharks hooked up butkept on cutting us off soi finally decided to put on some steel and get a small catfish on a huge slab of spanish, the bait was about twice as big as the catfish :doh

i put out another chunk of spanish and let it sit for at least an hour but 20 minutes before we had to leave my rod started screaming like ive never heard it before. i get it out of the rod holder and didnt have to freespool this fish so i locked down the drag and hes still sreaming, i start to see the bottom of my spool then it goes slack again. :banghead:banghead im almost glad it broke me off because i couldnt have stopped that big shark if i tried. i even checked my drag to see how tight it was and i couldnt move it at all. this was a BIG effing shark!!

we decided this was our omen to leave so we packed it all up and went to the house. not a very good night but it was better than nothing


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice report, not a bad day. Especially spanish with 4lb and no leader :clap. How did you lose all your tackle?


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i moved outa my dads house last week n he took all my stuff n trashed it


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

I thought it was pretty good last night, we hooked a bunch of sharks we just didn't land em, NOW OUR LIVES ARE WORTHLESS!!! lol :banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

man ive got burns all on my hand from the power pro running from that big shark


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

oh boy, that sucks. I feel your pain. But it sounds like fun none the less. I was once told that " going fishing is not about the number of fish you catch, but the company youshare out there". YEah, I thought it was a load of crap too.


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

> *BigBrandon89 (10/4/2009)*i moved outa my dads house last week n he took all my stuff n trashed it


That's a real bummer!! You must have really messed up!!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

we got in a big arguement n he shoved me against a wall, threw a punch at me so i fought back n did his ass like kimbo


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

You hit your Dad? you bit the hand that fed you?:boo


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *surfstryker (10/4/2009)*You hit your Dad? you bit the hand that fed you?:boo


I wouldnt say he is automatically in the wrong JUST because the man is his father..........


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I will say that your Dad should of had the maturity not to let it escalate to that point. Sorry to derail.


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

> *roofordie (10/4/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *surfstryker (10/4/2009)*You hit your Dad? you bit the hand that fed you?:boo
> ...




No not automatically, but you are more than half way there!!!:nonono:nonono


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *BigBrandon89 (10/4/2009)*we got in a big arguement n he shoved me against a wall, threw a punch at me so i fought back n did his ass like kimbo


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

> *surfstryker (10/4/2009)*I will say that your Dad should of had the maturity not to let it escalate to that point. Sorry to derail.


 Sorry But I WILL DERAIL IT I was YOUNG,STUPID ,AND HAD A LOT OF FIGHTS WITH MY DAD,BUT As I got Older I saw what He was Trying to Teach Me , and I RESPECT HIM FOR THAT, Brandon Not Sure about what's Going On with You and Your Dad But Still HE"S YOUR DAD!!!! I sure As HELL MISS MINE!!! Just Something You YOUNG GUNS Need To THINK ABOUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks DAD For everything And Putting Up With My S$#&


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

redfish i do understand what youre saying but he has not been a true father in many many years.. hes been addicted my painkillers for as long as i can remember and it has gotten worse and worse as of lately.. i didnt start the confrontation, he was pushing me and tried to hit me so i defended myself


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

> *BigBrandon89 (10/4/2009)*redfish i do understand what youre saying but he has not been a true father in many many years.. hes been addicted my painkillers for as long as i can remember and it has gotten worse and worse as of lately.. i didnt start the confrontation, he was pushing me and tried to hit me so i defended myself




I'm sorry to hear that. I'll hope and pray that things get better.


----------



## cincynick (Sep 17, 2009)

I hit up the sea wall there today and the mullet were thick, just nothing else. Fished with pin fish for 2 1/2 hours with no luck.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

this wasnt on the wall.. this was at charley pier


----------



## cincynick (Sep 17, 2009)

Isn't C pier right next to the sea wall? I pplan on hitting up C pier this weekend for the first time. Looking forward to it.


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

> *BigBrandon89 (10/4/2009)*we got in a big arguement n he shoved me against a wall, threw a punch at me so i fought back n did his ass like kimbo


Two sides to every debate, I am sure. But I think it's borderline humorous that you're seemingly bragging about this?

Today's youth truly baffles me.



> *BigBrandon89 (10/4/2009)*redfish i do understand what youre saying but he has not been a true father in many many years.. hes been addicted my painkillers for as long as i can remember and it has gotten worse and worse as of lately



Gotta love airing the family's dirty laundry out over the internet...


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Give it a rest HaterAide


----------

